# Finally tricked her!



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Moxie*

What a cute little face! Oh the wonders of Peanut Butter....


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah need to go get more at the store today other wise we'll be sitting on her again. She is laying with her head on my dad's arm really milking it for all it's worth. She's soooo wounded that I tricked her! It's so horrible!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Be mindful if they learn you tricked them they will be more cautious the next time. :doh: I get good results by having the pill in a soft piece of cheese , peanut butter or even bacon fat... I have them do tricks.. then give that as a reward.. but the secret is the second it goes in their mouth I put a piece of meat in front of their nose.. in their greed to take the meat they will swallow the pill... doesn't matter how much they check the meat..: I don't laugh, etc.. just act like they did some tricks for a treat.. Mom 1, Dog 0.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

That's the only thing I worry about that she'll start tossing her head when I get the peanut butter ready.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My girls love peanut butter. Even the smallest dab on a pill, and Mila greedily takes it. It has always worked with all my dogs over the years.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, the struggles of pills! makes me truly thankful, I just hand it to them. no treat, bribe, or anything...my dogs must be weird!

I have a friend who swears by cream cheese...may try that if she gets suspicious of the PB.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah she was sharing waffles with me this morning so we'll do those too. We do have cream cheese might try that next. I was thinking of just getting some alpo (which of course I forgot at the store) and crushing the pill and mixing it in that and putting it in it's own bowl. A special treat. It's just she has to be pilled twice a day...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Might have been mean - but very, very funny!
I love those pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck in finding peanut butter. With all the salmonella scare alot of places are pulling the peanut butter. Good luck with the pills.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good point BeauShel.

I've never really had a problem putting them straight down the back of their throat. Open jaw, put pill in back of throat, close jaw, rub the front of the throat to make them swallow...done. The trick is to do all of this in like 3 seconds or less LOL


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm very lucky. I just put Desi's regular meds (glucosamine, ester C) in her bowl with her food and she eats them along with the kibble. Same with the salmon oil caps for both dogs. I break out the peanut butter for Desi's melatonin when it thunders. Just a dab on the pill gets her to take it with no problem. She thinks it is a treat. Of course, I then have to give Lucy a dab, too!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie isn't a big eater, she's really good on letting me know when she has to go out so I just leave her normal food down all day. I tried crushing the pill up in a meatball and sure enough the smallest bits of pill were spit out on the floor. so back to shoving it down her throat which moxie starts moving her tongue as soon as you get her mouth pried open. She really really is stubborn but that's okay, because I am too. She gets it from me.


----------

